# Full-time Fox News Channel?



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I seem to recall seeing a channel or two of FNC on, maybe it was, IAm-6 (Ku) FTA.

Are there any full-time FTA channels, or just something part-time for their live-shots to monitor from? (Looking for Ku FTA, if possible).


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

I was thinking FNC was free and clear on Ku. The last time I remember checking on it was last October though. I'll take a look over at Lyngsat and see if it's still clear.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes, according to Lyngsat it is still free and clear but it is at 22 degrees. Probably ain't gettin' that from Salt Lake though.

http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/United-States.html

http://www.lyngsat.com/nss7.html


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Not to mention that it's on a transponder that's labeled by LyngSat as "West Africa" (http://www.newskies.com/product1.asp?nContentID=582). If that's right, you definitely aren't going to get that one from Utah.

If you just want to _hear_ Fox News, the audio's usually available in the Hotel Networks cluster on AMC 4.


----------

